# OPI Pink of Hearts 2010 dupe?



## Maris Crane (Apr 10, 2011)

Long story short: got a manicure on Thursday, Virgin bottle. Both my aesthician and I were VERY impressed with the colour. Of course, given it's LE and older status, there were no bottles for sale in stock. Anyone know of a suitable dupe, or B&amp;M store that might still have the Pink of Hearts polishes for sale? I've compared it to Bubble Bath &amp; Princesses Rule! and both are too sheer. I have no idea if my local Murale has SpaRitual Lucy, but they don't tend to have a full stock of SR... For reference sake: http://thenailphile.blogspot.com/2010/10/opi-pink-of-hearts-2010.html


----------



## magosienne (Apr 11, 2011)

Aww, it's gorgeous !

I can't think of any dupes sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## okaymichelle (Apr 11, 2011)

Amazon has it:

http://www.amazon.com/OPI-Pink-Hearts-2010/dp/B001DXETIM

It is pretty, I might get a bottle for myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

